#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  New Year 2018 Thai trip

## Jack meoff

Well it was time for the first of 3 visits this year back to the land of sun and smells.
Travelling from a very cold Scotland too Khon Kaen where our hoose is via Heathrow, Hong Kong, Pattaya and Bangkok.
House needs some fixing as its been a bit neglected over the last few years.

Inverness airport






Here we go



1 hour 20 min to LHR



Flight to HK delayed due to weather stuck in biz lounge for 5 hours  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Nice one Jack, i never had you down as a sweaty :Smile: 

Lookin forward to this

----------


## Luigi

Very nice Jack. 






> Inverness airport


Looks lovely.  :Smile: 


Looking forward to the rest, cheers.

----------


## Jack meoff

BA32, A380 to HK, upstairs seats 53j & k.

Great side storage along window.



ying yang seating arrangement, got a middle double for the return.



Thank god for the divider when she talks to mut.

Nev was spot on about the steak :Smile: 




Toilets were huge




comfy flat beds slept about 6 hours



Good breaky

----------


## Luigi

> got a middle double for the return.


Able to pull across the curtains and have a root?  :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

> Able to pull across the curtains and have a root?


Ill come to that later  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

:party43:

----------


## stroller

They wouldn't let me take my Swiss pocket knife on board and here we see evidence that the posh bastads get metal cutlery!

What an unfair world this is...  :Sad:

----------


## Jack meoff

Have to approach HK from the east adding more time and missing connecting flight.







Met by a pretty lass at the door to sort flight out.
Next flight full, hope we can lay over.

Dam got seats on last flight out arriving BKK after midnight.
$500HK given to spend on food & ales.

First stop some ramen




then some shopping and the lounge again.







Cathy pacific to Bkk change of plane meant the old style seating.





nice bit of cod and mash.

Arrive in BKK very drunk and full as fook.

----------


## pseudolus

Looking good there. Long old journey - would have been tempted to break it with a couple of days in HK to kick about.

----------


## Neverna

Good thread, Jack. Glad the steak was up to par.  :Smile:  

It's tough being continually offered food on a plane. I find it difficult to refuse so I usually get off the plane feeling full.

----------


## Jack meoff

Yea. would of been nice to break it up but ticket was cheap for this route and not many flights in and out of Inverness.
Also had  bags 128kg checked in all the way through.

----------


## stroller

> Also had bags 128kg checked in all the way through.


Hid the sprogs in a suitcase?

----------


## Jack meoff

^ shit load of amphetamine to fund the trip  :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

Looking pretty posh there Jack. Green sent for taking the time to post up your adventures. 
Land of Sun and Smells made me laugh.  Have a safe trip. Fish.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Flash b'stard Jack, enjoy :Smile: 

Be interesting to see a few pics of your khon kaen trip, not been over that away.

----------


## Dillinger

> Be interesting to see a few pics of your khon kaen trip


It will be interesting to see his Khon Kaen mansion to assertain whether he's used airmiles for the flash start to the thread :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> It's tough being continually offered food on a plane


Then tell your partner abruptly youve had enough crisps :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

Yep, looks like turning into a great thread.

Well done.

----------


## Jack meoff

Meet up with niece and get a couple of hours shut eye in the Great residence hotel (£40 for 2 rooms with breaky and airport transfers).

Welcome party at Khon Kaen  :Smile: 



Arrive at mansion  :Smile: 



Got some fireworks and beer & good scotch (Tomatin 12 year).



Brother in laws turned his fortuna into some kind of night club, so frigging loud.







saw in the bells and crashed out.

----------


## happynz

Wow! Nice spread of seafood...

----------


## Luigi

Them be some serious bowls of Naam Jim.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Meet up with niece


Do continue Sir.  :Smile:

----------


## stroller

> Wow! Nice spread of seafood...


...and hornets' eggs. Yummy!

----------


## Jack meoff

> Do continue Sir.


lol
She is 12 bud. 
We take her on holidays with us around Thailand, She lives with her father and we are talking her up to Khon Kaen where her mother and fiancé have just arrived from Sweden to get married.
They are staying at our house and the wedding ceremony will be held there.
She hasn't seen her mum (wife's sister) in the last year.
A tad awkward.

----------


## Jack meoff

After a bit of a clean up round the garden













View out back from a year or so ago.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Yer a lucky bloke  to live in khon kean jack. Great little city.

----------


## Luigi

I never really warmed to KK city. 

Spent a year living between KK and Roi-Et around 11-12 years ago. Loved the bike rides, but got bored quickly. The other towns/cities in the region were nicer and more fun than KK, to be honest.


Of course a helluva lot happens in a decade.  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I was gob smacked when we pulled in there recently coming back from cambodia. They are building  a sky train now in anticipation  of more traffic. Fooking smart move. Got a few mates in khon kean so always engoy it

----------


## Luigi

> Of course a helluva lot happens in a decade.





> They are building a sky train now


Damn!  :Bigeyes:

----------


## Jack meoff

Enjoyed KK more maybe 15 years back or did I just have more energy then  :Smile: 
Its a place you really need to know what's what or you just end up in the bars near Pullman (old Sofitel)
Still love nipping into the city though for a gander.
In June I will do a thread on KK as I will be staying in Pullman for 3 nights.

----------


## Jack meoff

House repairs to do before wedding.
somehow the glass patio entrance door is cracked corner to corner and held together with tape.
Gate runner is totally fooked, needs digging up and replacing.

3k to repair runner, had to have him back next day to do again (sigh)
2,800 to replace glass in door.

Roof soffit at rear is not good, got some pigeons moved in

----------


## yortyiam

Good stuff, Jack! seems an okay part of Thailand. Never been myself, if I get around to another visit i'll think about taking the trip. Good luck with it all.

----------


## Jack meoff

Khon Kaen is a bit like marmite.

----------


## pseudolus

brown sticky, and a yeasty aroma? 

Jack mate - whose been in the mansion whilst you've been abroad?

----------


## Jack meoff

> whose been in the mansion whilst you've been abroad?


Mainly Brazilian hookers, rented the chicken coops out back to Israeli backpackers.

----------


## Jack meoff

Chang & Leo





And to keep spunty & pat happy some kittys

----------


## aging one

Thumbs up. Like the old days thanks a lot mate.

----------


## Norton

Brilliant pics Jack. I'm often up in KK. Last there for a great Thanksgiving buffet at the Pullman. It is becoming a regular metropolis.

----------


## ShrewedPunter

> 




Oh how the other half live

----------


## Chittychangchang

Nice pups Jack! Chang and Leo :Smile: 

Excuse my ignorance but what's on the barbie?

Top picture thread!

----------


## Jack meoff

Stuffed Tilapia fish, coated in salt
cheers chitty

----------


## Dillinger

Bro in laws new incar entertainment system 10,000 b
Smashed front patio doors- 2000 baht
Broken gate -3000 baht
The look on his face  when telling his sister he didnt hear the reversing sensors- priceless :Smile:

----------


## Hugh Cow

Good thread Jack. The powers unseen wont let me green.

----------


## Jack meoff

Moving on, Big Sven is very nervous about the wedding 
luckily he has brought plenty whisky.
Prep gets under way






Paw suited & booted, looking dapper :Smile: 






Just spotted my world cup (England) dancing peperami man in the top right shelf.









Big Sven takes a nose dive





Its all over fairly soon and its off to the bar.

----------


## HuangLao

Outstanding images, Jack..
Thanks for sharing.

 :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Paw suited & booted, looking dapper


And totally uncomfortable.  :Smile:

----------


## pseudolus

Loving the turn ups on Paw. On the sleeves.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Great stuff Jack

I take it he's not too adept with the chopsticks? :Smile:

----------


## Bogon

Who's the Billy no mates white guy with the camouflage looking shirt?

Shouldn't the whities be stuck together on one table eating cheese and sipping wine?  :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Who's the Billy no mates white guy with the camouflage looking shirt?
> 
> Shouldn't the whities be stuck together on one table eating cheese and sipping wine?


Punty gets about :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> Who's the Billy no mates white guy with the camouflage looking shirt?


In Pattaya those who sniff out free booze are affectionately known as Balloon Chasers .  :Smile: 


In my local pub there used to be an old guy called Mick, nice old pisshead Irish fella, always had a suit on and always had the local paper with him. When he died it came to light that the paper was to look through the obituaries and wedding announcements and the suit so he would fit in, da dirty foookin tinker :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

> Who's the Billy no mates white guy with the camouflage looking shirt?


I think he was Danish, with his wife and kids on holiday, his wife was an old friend of the bride, chatted to him for a bit.





> Shouldn't the whities be stuck together on one table eating cheese and sipping wine?


That's exactly as it was  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> I think he was Danish, with his wife and kids on holiday,






> Balloon Chasers .


Nailed it :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

Swim, some grub and a few ales at a couple of bar/resorts my buddies have nearby.





Food is always very good here

oxtail and home made baguette



Big Sven had this, I think it was Danish beef?


This was another day he had a special on,
Pork loin wrapped in a kind of stuffing covered in bacon and sliced with dauphinoise potatoes and pickled veg. top notch.

----------


## Jack meoff

Luigi sent a pm and said he had some black cock last week and really enjoyed it and I should try some.  :Smile: 













So I went a lookin













bingo, thanks lulu

----------


## Luigi

> thanks lulu




At your service, Sir.

----------


## Jack meoff



----------


## Norton

^Everyday grub (pun intended) here as well.

----------


## AntRobertson

Missed this thread first up, great stuff!

----------


## Jack meoff

Some more random pics









Heading to Pattaya next on minibus.
I do like a stretch out, drinking and karaoke to pass the journey  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

Nice mimibus. Travelling in style. A private hire?

----------


## Jack meoff

> A private hire?


Yes, local guy we know , used him a few years ago for 2 weeks when family came over and travelled round Thailand in similar bus.
Very comfortable,  lets you drink, stops anytime you ask, tv/movies onboard. 

Door to door in comfort, no messing with taxis at both ends and flight with all that luggage.

----------


## Dillinger

^ Whats up with your helicopter ? :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

> Whats up with your helicopter ?


You borrowed it. remember!

----------


## Jack meoff

What hotel am In?
 Dill will get this

----------


## somtamslap

Err, The Sunrise Sunset Hotel/Resort/Villa?

Excellent effort, Meoff.

Unusual surname, by the way. What's the derivation?

Is it Polish?

----------


## Dillinger

^ thats the restaurant in the Siam Bayshore, Pattaya. Smack  on Walking Street aint it Jack ? :Smile: 

Come on then lets see the debauchery

----------


## Jack meoff

Afraid not, the sunrise sunset that is one of the restaurants. 

Polish 555.

----------


## Jack meoff

> Siam Bayshore, Pattaya. Smack  on Walking Street


I knew you'd get it straight away  :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

Room with views

----------


## Dillinger

> Excellent effort, Meoff.
> 
> Unusual surname, by the way. What's the derivation?
> 
> Is it Polish?


Youre joking right?
Read it fast, Jack was clearly a big Baywatch fan.

----------


## Dillinger

^^ Awooga !!

----------


## Jack meoff



----------


## Jack meoff



----------


## Jack meoff



----------


## Jack meoff



----------


## yortyiam

You're having a whale of a time Jack! Good luck with it all!!

----------


## Jack meoff



----------


## Jack meoff

Breakfasts

----------


## Jack meoff

Dill joins us for breakfast  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Dill joins us for breakfast


Pullman KK much better.  :Wink:

----------


## Jack meoff

> Pullman KK much better.


Confirmed

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Love the pullman in KK excellent hotel. Not unreasonably priced. Stayed a night in january. Fookin brilliant hotel

----------


## Chittychangchang

How the other half live Jack, nice pics.

Was there any grub left after Dill attacked the buffet, the woman serving looks non plussed :Smile: 

btw as anyone else noticed the weird upside down shadow in this pic?



a giant cocknballs?

----------


## Neverna

I noticed it but was too polite to mention it.

----------


## naptownmike

Looks like a great trip. Nice pictures to. 
I was down that end of walking street about a week ago. Looks a lot different than a few years back. The Russian crowds seemed to have been replaced by tons of Chinese playing follow the leader.

----------


## Jack meoff

^ At night there are thousands of Chinese/Koreans walking past on the way too and from Bali pier (boat/food excursions)
Still plenty Ruskies around.
Did you see the bloke in the big wig who jumps off his stool and spooks them?

----------


## Thailandbound

Nice hotel and pics, Jack! Now post a sunset pic in the competition, rainbows won't do   :Wink: .

----------


## Jack meoff



----------


## Jack meoff

Time to leave Patts and head to Bangkok

----------


## Chittychangchang

Is a "Kebap" a northern Turkish sandwich? :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

Close

----------


## Loy Toy

Great thread mate and looks a lovely hotel.

I can see the high rise building right next to that hotel from my bedroom window but never been there.

----------


## Jack meoff

Thanks, What's the history of that unfinished/shell high rise?

I heard it was built then new Guvnor's say its about 20 floors too high.

----------


## Jack meoff

OK was pondering about which hotel, 
I wanted a good view, decent pool, Rooftop bar.

Had seen Dills review a while back of the Lebua but didn't like the idea of locked balcony doors. cost was £200 a night for club.
I saw another review (again Dills I think) of this hotel on Sukhumvit that took my eye for a fair £150 per night for a suite.

----------


## GracelessFawn

> After a bit of a clean up round the garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is getting interesting.......

----------


## Headworx

> Thanks, What's the history of that unfinished/shell high rise?
> 
> I heard it was built then new Guvnor's say its about 20 floors too high.


It's called The Waterfront and if ever there's been a cluster-fuck of a highrise in Pattaya, this is it. You can Google for the full horror story but in brief they started building it at least 10 years ago and since then developers have done runners, gone bankrupt, or were nothing but scammers in the first place. The latest stale-mate was they built it differently (higher) than the plans that were signed off on allowed and the whole shitfight is _still_ in court over that I believe, not helped by the city hall people who did the signing all being given the punt for graft long ago by the military. They've launched and re-launched it about 5 times now, and if anyone ever thinks about buying real estate off the plan in this totally corrupt and unregulated madhouse they really need to read up on this building as a prime example of how things can/will go horribly wrong. 

Besides that though, this thread is terrific reading Jack!.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Great thread.  Looks like you're having a ball.  Enjoy it.    Life's great.  Party on! Live on!

----------


## Jack meoff

^^ Thanks for that mate. I never knew the name of it.

----------


## Dillinger

Compass sky view on 24?

Ive never stayed there. Is it near the Emporium and is there a 3 storey flight of stairs climb to get to the sky bar because the coonts wont let you use the service lift? 
If so ive had a couple of sundowners there :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

Yea that's it.
Kinda weird the walk up through the disco bar up to the rooftop bar.
The mojja bar is a outside bar 3 levels below which I preferred, pics to follow  :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

Room for 2 nights







Room views















Tub with a view

----------


## Neverna

^ No curtains on the windows, Jack? 
I'll have to do a recce with my telescope. Any rhododendron bushes in the vicinity?

----------


## Dillinger

Nice view of Benjasiri Park Jack. Thats the old Queens Park Hotel on the left i believe, the Marriot now, largest hotel in Thailand..... I think.

Bed looks comfy, Looks rather alfresco in there :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

Benjasiri park yes that was it.

The park looking at the compass







Sunflowers for Nev

----------


## Neverna

> Sunflowers for Nev


They'll do!

----------


## klong toey

> Nice view of Benjasiri Park Jack. Thats the old Queens Park Hotel on the left i believe, the Marriot now, largest hotel in Thailand..... I think.
> 
> Bed looks comfy, Looks rather alfresco in there


I am sitting at the veranda bar looking straight at his bathroom soon as the light goes on will take a few shots at post up the results. :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

Sunset city views

----------


## Jack meoff

Up to lower level bar

----------


## Chittychangchang

How the other half live, giving Dill a run for his money.  :Smile: 7

----------


## Jack meoff

Nice lounge for breakfast





Basic but very good

----------


## Jack meoff

Pool & bar

----------


## Jack meoff

Lunch

Rack of ribs & chips







Loverly

----------


## Thailandbound

> Sunset city views


why not post one of these in the photo competition?
Rainbows aren't sunsets, I hate to break it to you.

----------


## Jack meoff

Skyview bar.

----------


## Jack meoff



----------


## David48atTD

Are you using an actual camera or some fancy fisheye app on your phone?

BTW ... loved the ashtray shot.

----------


## Jack meoff

^ Samsung 360 gear

----------


## katie23

Thanks for the pics, very nice. You're up there together with Dill & S.Landreth. Cheers.  :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> why not post one of these in the photo competition?
> Rainbows aren't sunsets, I hate to break it to you.


I have a double rainbow sunset pic taken on Sunday that I carn't post because of the rules.

Could you rewrite the rule book TB? :Smile: 

I agree David, that ashtray shot looks space age.

----------


## happynz

The crapper has one of those Starship Enterprise control panels. Cool.

----------


## Jack meoff

I was trying out the crapper and no water was spraying so I was franticly pressing all the buttons on the panel,

Next thing I know my ass is on fire, I had turned on the air blower full heat.

Some mug had turned the tap off at the wall and I ended up with a severe case of ring sting.

----------


## Neverna

^ Ex-Japanese game show model by the sound of it.

----------


## Dillinger

^^Some people pay good money for that :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

I used one in the hotel in Terminal 21 and one of the buttons had enema written on it . Try anything once me so pressed it  and it did penetrate with a very thin powerful jet of water straight up there. Couldnt look myself in the mirror for a couple of days but there you go.

Grande Centre Point, Nev.
 Will save you pm-ing me :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

Once the water was on I was surprised how accurate the jet wash was.

Was to scared to try the front button.

----------


## Dillinger

You saying you didnt spin around on it? :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

Up at Mojjos every evening from 5pm-7pm is B1G1 free and you can keep buying and get the ticket and use it after 7pm.



















Cocktails ranged from 280 - 380 baht
Beer 180 - 200
I enjoyed it up here.

----------


## Jack meoff



----------


## Headworx

^11 outta 10. Beyond perfect.

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Agree, So much for the rich and famous sect!

----------


## Jack meoff

^&^^ thanks, very tasty.

----------


## Norton

Memories of my old hood. Can see the condo I had from your bath tub.

----------


## Jack meoff

Leaving Bkk. Next stop Cathy P lounge
Great noodle bar in here, decent tucker, comfy and runway/ramp view.

----------


## Neverna

> I used one in the hotel in Terminal 21 and one of the buttons had enema written on it . Try anything once me so pressed it  and it did penetrate with a very thin powerful jet of water straight up there. Couldnt look myself in the mirror for a couple of days but there you go.
> 
> Grande Centre Point, Nev.
>  Will save you pm-ing me


 :smiley laughing: 

Thanks!!

----------


## Neverna

Looks like you had a fantastic holiday, Jack. Great stuff.   :tumbs: 

Back to a fried haggis supper and more bevvy on Friday.

----------


## Jack meoff

^ Och aye the noo

----------


## happynz

> Leaving Bkk. Next stop Cathy P lounge
> Great noodle bar in here, decent tucker, comfy and runway/*t*ramp view.


oo-er Essex Class rocks!

----------


## Jack meoff



----------


## Jack meoff

HK to LHR BA 028 777-200

The double bed

----------


## Jack meoff

Salmon starter



Pan seared beef main

----------


## David48atTD

^ ^^  I don't often, but there was a touch of envy looking at that style.

Bastard !

----------


## Chittychangchang

I concur,  flash cvnt :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

You really need to travel Y next time your missus needs some new clothes bloody holes everywhere.

----------


## Jack meoff



----------


## Jack meoff

LHR to Inverness

The Queen of the sky.







Over the Scottish mountains


















Thanks all for viewis and comments.

Next one up in June
Villa in Jomtien/Phra Tamnak area - Khon Kaen - Bangkok.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Is that a concorde you flash fooker?

Did you get the double sonic boom :bananaman:

----------


## Jack meoff

21st August 201622nd August 2016 by Ed*Concorde 208 G-BOAB, Heathrow, England*		 If aircraft had feelings…. Alpha Bravo would be pissed off !
While other Concorde aircraft are preserved in specially designed hangars and have become tourist attractions Alpha Bravo the third Concorde to be delivered to British Airways is parked in a disused car park at Heathrow Airport only really visible to  departing passengers on Runway 27L.
Following the Paris Crash of F-BTSC in July 2000, Alpha Bravo made its final flight back to Heathrow from New York on August 15th just hours before the types Certificate of Airworthiness was temporarily withdrawn. Alpha Bravo was subsequently not modified along with the other British Airways in 2001 and never returned to service.

Since 2000 then Alpha Bravo has skulked around Heathrow, plans to properly display the Aircraft at Terminal 5  (much like the Concorde at Paris CGG) never materialised.
In 2004 British Airways donated the aircraft to BAA the owners of Heathrow Airport, but it seems that Heathrow have no interest in displaying the aircraft. Rumours of the aircraft’s poor condition and outlandish plans of moves to Dubai or a barge on the Thames or even return the aircraft to flight have come and gone over the past few years, while Alpha Bravo sits unloved in a car park.
Alpha Bravo’s current location is not really accessible, I took this photo below from a BA staff Car Park, but clearly this is not recommended and may attract the attention of Heathrow’s charming Police Constables (no really they are very professional !)

The current state of Alpha Bravo is in my view a disgrace which reflects poorly on both Heathrow Airport and British Airways, although to their credit they have recently carried out some minor maintenance to the airframe.

----------


## Jack meoff

..........

----------


## David48atTD

^^  Concorde nose cone up for auction


*Collectors will bid on a rare piece of aviation history  this week when a nose cone from the original Concorde 
passenger plane  goes to auction in the United Kingdom.* 



The 11ft (3.35m) tall cone  is said to be the only unused nose cone from the few that were  originally made for the Concorde 
fleet in the 1970s. 


The BBC  reported a price of between GBP 45,000 ($79,730) and GBP 60,000  ($106,000) has been set by JP Humbert 
Auctioneers in Towcester,  Northamptonshire. 


The supersonic passenger transport's last commercial flight took place on October 23, 2003.
"We appreciate this is not an inexpensive item," auctioneer Jonathan Humbert said. 


"But  I'd be hard pressed to think of a more exclusive and iconic item to  sell than a famous nose cone from the world's 
fastest commercial plane."


The auction will take place on Thursday.

Concorde was a supersonic passenger jet which had a maximum speed twice the speed of sound.


Here



.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Withnall is the highest bidder on ebay at the moment!

That traffic cone must have had its day.

----------


## naptownmike

Great pictures looks like you had a good time. Those pics out the plane window make me a bit sick. We just got home yesterday after 24 hours in the air.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Next one up in June
> Villa in Jomtien/Phra Tamnak area


I'm just around the corner from you.

Bring me a few Haggis and I will buy you a few beers!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Norton

> Next one up in June


See you then for a piss up at the Pullman.
 :sexy:

----------


## Luigi

Very nice Jack.


Great, in fact. Cheers.



A much worse pic of Concorde next to LHR Terminal 2 Runway. 



Found out that my uncle flew on it once to NY.

----------


## Jack meoff

^^ & ^^^ PM sent.

----------

